# La Casa di Carta 4. Dal 3 aprile 2020.



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

Ripartita ufficialmente La Casa di Carta, ormai celebre Serie Tv prodotta da Netflix. Da oggi 3 aprile sarà disponibile la quarta stagione.

Si riparte dai rapinatori chiusi all'interna della Banca di Spagna.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2020)

Appena finita di vedere il primo episodio 

Ovviamente devo cercare di dosare le puntate per non farlo fuori tutto in un giorno troppo poche 8

La parte più bella


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nel furgone col professore che piange per la sua tipa ma l'altro tipo che parla poco che racconta della perdita del suo cane che era il suo amore.


----------



## Raryof (3 Aprile 2020)

Cercherò di finirla molto lentamente ma sarà durissima..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Aprile 2020)

appena vista la prima puntata. Comunque a Berlin piacciono le canzoni italiane eh?


----------



## Tobi (4 Aprile 2020)

ho visto i primi due episodi e mi sono piaciuti tantissimo, peccato che sia cosi corta, in 4 giorni la finirò


----------



## joker07 (4 Aprile 2020)

Vista tutta... Si conferma una delle migliori, anche se alcune cose mi sembrano poco affini con la realtà. Comunque niente spoiler. Buona visione.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Aprile 2020)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Vista tutta... Si conferma una delle migliori, anche se alcune cose mi sembrano poco affini con la realtà. Comunque niente spoiler. Buona visione.



sono al settimo episodio e sì, non perde un colpo. Si conferma una serie TOP. 

Ma la guardate in lingua originale o in italiano? io lingua originale, come tutte le serie


----------



## Victorss (5 Aprile 2020)

Finita. Da parte mia delusione totale. Rimane una bella serie guardabile piacevolmente ma non si avvicina nemmeno lontanamente alla qualità della prima serie. 
Ormai però hanno deciso di farci i soldi con sta serie..e quando devo farci i soldi ti inventi di tutto pur di allungare il brodo..quindi mi aspetterò di tutto.. raggiungerà un giorno l'inettitudine di TWD? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Aprile 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Finita. Da parte mia delusione totale. Rimane una bella serie guardabile piacevolmente ma non si avvicina nemmeno lontanamente alla qualità della prima serie.
> Ormai però hanno deciso di farci i soldi con sta serie..e quando devo farci i soldi ti inventi di tutto pur di allungare il brodo..quindi mi aspetterò di tutto.. raggiungerà un giorno l'inettitudine di TWD? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.



Delusione totale no, però sono d'accordo che la prima parte è inarrivabile, comunque rimane sempre un ottimo prodotto.


----------



## Tobi (5 Aprile 2020)

Sono alla quarta puntata, SPETTACOLO


----------



## joker07 (5 Aprile 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Finita. Da parte mia delusione totale. Rimane una bella serie guardabile piacevolmente ma non si avvicina nemmeno lontanamente alla qualità della prima serie.
> Ormai però hanno deciso di farci i soldi con sta serie..e quando devo farci i soldi ti inventi di tutto pur di allungare il brodo..quindi mi aspetterò di tutto.. raggiungerà un giorno l'inettitudine di TWD? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.



Si le prime serie erano più carine, più realistiche e di più pathos perchè erano un prodotto nuovo, ma secondo me si conferma buona nonostante alcune scelte poco realistiche e la questione Nairobi. Si poteva fare meglio, ma si vuole allungare il brodo per generare più profitti.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2020)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Si le prime serie erano più carine, più realistiche e di più pathos perchè erano un prodotto nuovo, ma secondo me si conferma buona nonostante alcune scelte poco realistiche e la questione Nairobi. Si poteva fare meglio, ma si vuole allungare il brodo per generare più profitti.



Per me bisogna capire la serie in modo profondo. Non è solo rapina, la seconda parte non aveva come scopo solo allungare il brodo. ma ora ti spiega la mia sotto spoiler.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La serie è divisa in due parti. Ovvero la prima parte è composta dalle prime due stagioni e la seconda parte composto dalla stagione terza e quarta. Sono divise in "Rapina alla zecca di stato" e "Rapina alla banca di Spagna"

La prima parte (Stagione 1 e 2) o meglio la parte della prima rapina si focalizza sulla inutilità del denaro. Una vera e propria visione marxista. Il professore organizza tutto spinto più da una ideologia e raccoglie tutte le persone che, in qualche modo, si sono sentite ingiuste contro il sistema. Il piano NON si focalizza sul rubare denaro ma si focalizzare sul CREARE o STAMPARE soldi per conto loro. I famosi mezzi di produzione che secondo Marx devono appartenere a tutti i lavoratori. La banda in se non ruba proprio nulla, entrano dentro e si stampano banconote da soli. E qui viene il bello secondo me, perchè c'è il messaggio che i soldi alla fine non hanno valore, sono solo pezzi di carta che chiunque, chiunque può stamparsi. Inoltre la prima parte si focalizza sulla razionalità del professore. Vero che si innamora della poliziotta ma in tutto il processo lui rimane freddo e calcolatore riuscendo. Per me è anche un parallelismo che nonostante questi si stanno stampando soldi per conto loro, il governo spagnolo non interviene in modo duro o massiccio come se per lo stesso governo i soldi non valgono nulli e che se anche i soldi venissero rubati/stampati, si potrà comunque stamparne altri. Sempre la storia dei soldi che sono solo carta e basta. Il professore si mostra freddo, calcolatore ed imposta tutto sulle regole che non devono essere infrante. Distribuiscono i soldi al popolo sparpagliando per la città con le mongolfiere, segno di uguaglianza ma allo stesso tempo alla fine di tutto, la banda si prende il malloppo che hanno stampato e si vanno a godere la vita alle Bahamas e dunque si potrebbe discutere che, nonostante l'ideologia iniziale, tutti siamo schiavi del "capitalismo".

Nella seconda parte invece (stagione 3 e 4) accade proprio il contrario. Incominciamo dal motivo. Qua non si tratta di una guerra ideologica in cui il professore per filo e per segno si studia tutto per creare una nuova rivoluzione, ma si tratta di aiutare un compagno idiota. Ed infatti non c'è unità nel motivo. C'è che ha figli non vuole rischiare, c'è chi invece accusa il loro compagno di essere semplicemente stupido e sono affari suoi. Alla fine il gruppo cede e decide di aiutare, ma ovviamente l'unità non è solida come nella prima stagione. Anche il professore è meno freddo e meno calcolatore, non ha aiutato il fatto che ha passato più il tempo a stare con la sua tempo. E' diventato "grasso" "Lento" "pigro"... una volta che hai cosi tanti soldi, perdi qualsiasi voglia di fare perdi proprio le motivazioni. Secondo, questa volta il piano non è stampare banconote ma RUBARE L'ORO ed ecco la differenza con la prima parte della serie. Mentre all'inizio lo scopo della rapina aveva una ideologia chiara, in questo caso si tratta effettivamente di RUBARE e non rubare qualcosa che non ha valore, ma rubare qualcosa che HA VALORE. L'oro come merce di scambio è forse l'unico strumento nel mondo che ha un valore prezioso. Non a caso, il GOVERNO SPAGNOLO questa volta si mobilità seriamente. Se il rubare banconote ci può stare (Tanto lo stato può stamparne altre) in questo caso l'oro non puoi crearlo ed anzi rischia davvero la bancarotta. Il governo è più duro a questo giro ha paura troppa paura di perde qualcosa che ha valore ed è disposta a tutto pur di riaverlo. Il professore dal canto suo perde la testa quando sembrava che la sua tipa fosse stata uccisa. Lui da l'ordina di sparare facendo bruciare molti poliziotti, persone che comunque non hanno nulla a che fare ma che anche essi sono schiavi del sistema, innocenti. Il prof. è andato cosi contro i suoi stessi principi mostrando anche la fragilità umana. Ma oltre al danno c'è pure la beffa, la sua tipa e viva. Per ora sono arrivato al 5 episodio della quarta.. questa è la mia analisi fino ad ora.


----------



## mark (6 Aprile 2020)

finita anch'io, un mah grosso come una casa.. Prime due stagioni molto belle, la terza bella questa qua un po' esagerata e troppo irrealistica!! Serie bella, ma ce ne sono di migliori..


----------



## joker07 (6 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me bisogna capire la serie in modo profondo. Non è solo rapina, la seconda parte non aveva come scopo solo allungare il brodo. ma ora ti spiega la mia sotto spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK rispetto la tua opinione, che ci puó anche stare fino a quel momento. Sono curioso di sapere cosa ne penserai dopo aver terminato il tutto.


----------



## Manue (6 Aprile 2020)

Vista tutta.
Bella, mi piace.

Ovviamente non si può paragonare alle prime stagioni, ma non perchè perda, 
semplicemente perché sappiamo bene o male il tema e cosa aspettarci su per giù.

E' come quando conosci una ragazza, 
all'inizio il sesso è magnifico, poi dopo 3 anni però non si rivivono le stesse sensazioni, 
perché il cervello sa già cosa aspettarsi e quindi, seppur sempre bello, non c'è più l'effetto sorpresa.


Piuttosto, 
non condivido un modus operandi che nelle serie tv sta diventando ormai una prassi, 
ma alla lunga questa cosa peserà nel consumatore. Vedremo.


----------



## Tobi (6 Aprile 2020)

Se riescono a chiuderla bene con una quinta e sesta serie sicuramente il voto per quanto mi riguarda sarà altissimo. 
Spero non si vada per le lunghe magari togliendo di mezzo la banda storica per far subentrare altri. E' l'unica cosa che tempo possa succedere e che rovinerebbe questa magnifica serie


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2020)

Non capisco le critiche , finita adesso la stagione 4 bellissima. 
Vediamo come si evolve ma ampiamente voto 8. Ho pure pianto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Finita. Da parte mia delusione totale. Rimane una bella serie guardabile piacevolmente ma non si avvicina nemmeno lontanamente alla qualità della prima serie.
> Ormai però hanno deciso di farci i soldi con sta serie..e quando devo farci i soldi ti inventi di tutto pur di allungare il brodo..quindi mi aspetterò di tutto.. raggiungerà un giorno l'inettitudine di TWD? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.



no beh dai twd è inarrivabile 2 stagioni belle su quante ? 10, uno schifo totale da anni. E io le prime stagioni le ho amate.


----------



## BB7 (6 Aprile 2020)

Io come già dissi in un vecchio topic mi fermai a circa metà della prima stagione, forse poi migliora ma da quel che ricordo l'ho trovata una serie piena di forzature esagerate e idee scopiazzate. Casomai in futuro proverò a rivederla se mi torna voglia


----------



## fabri47 (8 Aprile 2020)

Vista! Si conferma una bomba di serie. Personalmente, l'ho preferita rispetto alle precedenti. Nella seconda parte della prima, il ritmo della serie andava totalmente in calando, cosa che non succede con questa parte della seconda stagione.

Unico difetto, i troppi flashback, molti sono noiosi ed evitabili riempitivi.


----------



## Raryof (8 Aprile 2020)

Tutte le stagioni sono state di altissimo livello e questa non è stata da meno.
Alla fine della terza serie predissi che Arturo sarebbe entrato nella banda perché personaggio genuino e positivo, continuo a pensarlo, per me entrerà nella banda e farà un po' il burlone di turno, non so come ma i miei 2 cent ce li metto anche a 'sto giro.
L'unico buco di copione, se così si può dire, è stata questa Nadia, ruolo assolutamente marginale e non navigabile in futuro, è morta Nairobi e ok, ci stava il momento top ma la guardia del corpo invincibile è rimasta, chiaro non possa morire il "cattivo" all'interno come è normale che la commissaria sia la parte cattiva all'esterno, ripeto, è una serie sceneggiata molto bene che raggiunge picchi altissimi e con un solo buco di copione quasi normale quando vai oltre le 4-5 stagioni.
Il tocco di classe, invece, sono i flashback all'italiana, con musica italiana che rende allegra una serie in realtà molto malinconica, triste, con personaggi morti che vengono riproposti e danno ampiezza a tutta la storia, molto "Lost" ma in maniera più accattivante.
Arrivederci all'anno prossimo.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Aprile 2020)

Voi per chi fate il tifo?  

Devo dire che la nuova villain, cioè l'ispettrice che ha succeduto la Murillo la trovo molto intrigante e credibile. Da questo punto di vista la serie ha fatto un gran bel passo in avanti.


----------



## Raryof (8 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Voi per chi fate il tifo?
> 
> Devo dire che la nuova villain, cioè l'ispettrice che ha succeduto la Murillo la trovo molto intrigante e credibile. Da questo punto di vista la serie ha fatto un gran bel passo in avanti.



Lei è stata fortissima pure in Vis a Vis, altra serie molto bella.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Aprile 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lei è stata fortissima pure in Vis a Vis, altra serie molto bella.


Il mercato spagnolo è stato molto sottovalutato finora. Ci sono tante perle lì dentro, tra film e serie tv, per lo più thriller fatti come dio comanda, ma per molti rappresenta ancora "telenovelas" e robe varie. 

Con il successo de La Casa di Carta però, molti si dovranno ricredere.


----------



## Raryof (8 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il mercato spagnolo è stato molto sottovalutato finora. Ci sono tante perle lì dentro, tra film e serie tv, per lo più thriller fatti come dio comanda, ma per molti rappresenta ancora "telenovelas" e robe varie.
> 
> Con il successo de La Casa di Carta però, molti si dovranno ricredere.



Lo penso da anni.


----------



## IlProfessore (8 Aprile 2020)

Prime due stagioni intriganti, terza arrancante e quarta Spoiler Lost


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ormai totalmente indirizzata verso l'improvvisazione, come accadde appunto con la storica serie Americana, con trovate di sceneggiatura al limite del ridicolo al solo scopo di intrattenere le groupie starnazzanti sui social


. Meglio serie antologiche con una scrittura sobria e lineare, vedasi The Sinner.

P.S. da spettatore pensavo di aver toccato l'apice dell'insofferenza con le prestazioni di Suso, ma la combo Arturo+Rio mi ha fatto ricredere.


----------



## bmb (8 Aprile 2020)

Serie gradevolissima. Ho appena finito di vederla. Possiamo discutere quanto vogliamo sul fatto che ci siano serie migliori soprattutto a livello narrativo e di interpretazione, ma a me piace. Non faccio il fanatico intenditore di telefilms, come ce ne sono a bizzeffe in giro per i social, ne ho viste tantissime e avendole viste significa che mi sono piaciute. Poi certo, Chuck e Breaking Bad sono due pianeti diversi ma le ho viste entrambe.


----------



## bmb (8 Aprile 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> finita anch'io, un mah grosso come una casa.. Prime due stagioni molto belle, la terza bella questa qua un po' esagerata e troppo irrealistica!! Serie bella, ma ce ne sono di migliori..



Ecco, prendo questo commento da esempio riguardo a quello che ho scritto sopra. Nulla di personale contro di te, ma mi serve da spunto.
Una serie per essere bella, non deve essere necessariamente più bella di un'altra. Non cambio nulla con Breaking Bad, con la prima stagione di Prison Break o GOT (che appartiene ad un genere che non mi piace ma riconosco la qualità). Ma questo non significa che debbano esistere solo quelle serie tv e che tutto il resto sia spazzatura. Io personalmente ho guardato di tutto, da Chuck a Suits a Peaky Blinders passando per The Walking Dead. Ovviamente ho una mia classifica personale, ma non sopporto chi, non guardando Papel deve sempre mettere i puntini sulle i ribadendo che sia una serie ridicola e che Il Professore sia un personaggio idiota rispetto a Michael Scofield.


----------



## mark (8 Aprile 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ecco, prendo questo commento da esempio riguardo a quello che ho scritto sopra. Nulla di personale contro di te, ma mi serve da spunto.
> Una serie per essere bella, non deve essere necessariamente più bella di un'altra. Non cambio nulla con Breaking Bad, con la prima stagione di Prison Break o GOT (che appartiene ad un genere che non mi piace ma riconosco la qualità). Ma questo non significa che debbano esistere solo quelle serie tv e che tutto il resto sia spazzatura. Io personalmente ho guardato di tutto, da Chuck a Suits a Peaky Blinders passando per The Walking Dead. Ovviamente ho una mia classifica personale, ma non sopporto chi, non guardando Papel deve sempre mettere i puntini sulle i ribadendo che sia una serie ridicola e che Il Professore sia un personaggio idiota rispetto a Michael Scofield.



Infatti io ho detto che è e rimane una serie bella, nell'ultima stagione è calata molto diventando un po' troppo irreale. Un po' come i film Fast and Furios che col passare del tempo sono diventati sempre più irrealistici.


----------



## bmb (8 Aprile 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Infatti io ho detto che è e rimane una serie bella, nell'ultima stagione è calata molto diventando un po' troppo irreale. Un po' come i film Fast and Furios che col passare del tempo sono diventati sempre più irrealistici.



Ma sì. Assolutamente, però li guardo volentieri (li ho visti tutti). Anche il primo Transporter di Statham era un gran film mentre il terzo (per non parlare del quarto) sono pellicole surreali.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Aprile 2020)

Finita oggi. 
Le prime due stagioni mi erano piaciute, la terza per me era in grandissimo calo, questa si è un po' ripresa. 
Mi è sembrato proprio il contrario della terza in cui si salvava solo l'ultimo episodio. Qua è l'ultimo episodio che non mi è piaciuto.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il professore ha pensato a milioni di cose e poi si fa fregare così? Davvero? Facendosi riprendere dalle telecamere di un condominio? Per me è una cavolata. Come Gandia che si fa manovrare come una marionetta alla fine, bah. Tutto per far entrare Lisbona nella banca... non poteva rimanere fuori come lo era all'inizio? 
Oppure il furgone che entra da solo nel parcheggio, non ho capito perché le altre macchine della polizia rimangono fuori a fare le belle statuine.
Per non parlare della reazione della gente che esulta e tifa per loro praticamente 24h al giorno. Mi sembra tutto assurdo, boh. Ma questo c'era già nella terza stagione
Da una serie che si basa tutta sulla perfezione del piano mi aspetto che gli errori da parte della banda siano pochissimi, che se c'è un ribaltamento sia dovuto alla bravura degli avversari, non da stupidaggini. E invece alcune cose appaiono troppo forzate. 
Ripeto, mi è piaciuta questa stagione, ma la sensazione è che stiano allungando troppo il brodo


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me bisogna capire la serie in modo profondo. Non è solo rapina, la seconda parte non aveva come scopo solo allungare il brodo. ma ora ti spiega la mia sotto spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finito confermo la mia analisi


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2020)

Vista tra ieri e oggi.

Mamma che trash  

Sempre godibile, ma in parecchie parti davvero stucchevole e surreale.


----------

